# UND vs chimpmunks



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Was it my imagination or were both Shepherd and Adam that rodent biased that they couldnt see the game?????


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Well let's just hope that all the suspensions levied go our way after that game.


----------

